# Sports team pass



## aphoid (Jul 8, 2013)

Please come up with a feature for having an easy way to record a college or professional sports team with a OnePass. I have been using Wishlists for this and it just doesn't work well.

This is likely not as big of a problem for professional sports (one could put "<MASCOT>"+"NFL Football" in a Wishlist), but for college sports, particularly fans of public universities, this is an ongoing problem, and has been since the dawn of TiVo...

My example might be somewhat extreme: I want to record North Carolina (aka UNC) basketball. If I just set "College Basketball" and "North Carolina" I get the UNC games, but I also get UNCW, UNC-Charlotte, UNC-Asheville, UNC Greensboro, NC Central, and North Carolina State. For a first order exclusion list, I can do "-Wilmington", "-Central" "-Charlotte" and "-Greensboro", but excluding "State" doesn't work any year (they are in same conference and play twice a year), and they play some of the other UNC's in other years.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I agree - TiVo should really develop a sports center... You shouldn't even have to look for them, so much cool integration they could do.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I don't even watch sports and I think this is a great idea.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Agreed. DIRECTV has one that is hard coded to teams. You pick from a list.

I don't record sports but finding them easily would be nice.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

Definitely nice idea, I really liked the sports stuff on X1 with good logos etc.
Wish list worked well for sehawks since I had my TiVo - but only once is said new episodes and category sports:sports event - though someone here told me how to do it, not intuitive, so proper sports centre would be great.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I recommended this a long time ago... It really would be a killer collection

Customizable TiVo "Sports Center"


----------



## No1hedberg (Mar 14, 2013)

Please make this happen. I've been dreaming of this option for a long time. Root Sports also replays baseball and hockey games at night, usually around midnight of that days game. It's condensed, so it is a define length and al, the intermissions, and boring stretches are cut out. No padding recordings or missing the end of a game because the recording stopped. It would be nice if there were a way to record just those replays. I haven't figured out how to do this with Wishlists tho.


----------



## Ametallica101 (Oct 2, 2017)

A sports center would be nice, but a one pass specifically for a sports team would be awesome. Having to manually put in recording is annoying.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

No1hedberg said:


> Please make this happen. I've been dreaming of this option for a long time. Root Sports also replays baseball and hockey games at night, usually around midnight of that days game. It's condensed, so it is a define length and al, the intermissions, and boring stretches are cut out. No padding recordings or missing the end of a game because the recording stopped. It would be nice if there were a way to record just those replays. I haven't figured out how to do this with Wishlists tho.


You could still miss game sections because a game running late in the evening usually trickles through the schedule until they get to padding like morning highlights shows.

As for wishlists, they are woefully inadequate for a lot of things. Time ranges would be nice. So would channel ranges. And more exposure to keywords than exist today.


----------



## aphoid (Jul 8, 2013)

This exists now! https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/How-to-create-OnePass-for-sports

just set it up for "North Carolina Tar Heels" Thanks!


----------



## jim8650 (Jun 16, 2016)

just set one up for my alma mater, Temple hoops...maybe they will play better now...sigh


----------

